# 10dpt FET With 2x 3day Embies.....Still Chance for BFP? Please help



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Girls
Ive been stupidly testing since 8DPT even with 10miu cheapies off ebay....i feel defeated now and then this will result in BFN. I havent stopped crying all day.


Has anyone tested negative early but gone on to test Positive?
Ive purchased First response and says you can test as early as 6 days??




Please help i feel this has been the hardest IVF cycle xx


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Hey hun i last tested 6dpt and was bfn so im feeling the same as well gunna leave it for few days now cos last time i tested negative 7dpt and was neg but 9dpt was faint pos lol x


----------



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks Hun,


You have Blastos for this cycle and i have embryos so there will be slight difference in day of testing.
Cant stop crying and fear this is it now x


----------



## zedzed (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi JJJmommy,

Please keep positive   I hope and pray you have good news.
When is your OTD?


----------



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

hI zEDzED


Officially its Monday 1st July.
Ive been pregnant twice before


1st Fresh 5 day blasto BFP Day11
2nd Fresh 3day Embroyo BFP Day11
1st FET 3day embryo BFN
2nd FET 3day embryo ..?


I feel this is it now been testing with ebay cheapies as 10iu sensitity this morning (not first pee though) and BFN.


Alot of what info im needing is different to people who had Blastos transfered as their experience will be slightly different to mine with testing etc xxx


I broke down crying today as i really wanted to be pregant before the anniversary of me loosing my twins at 6 and half months pregnant next month. now im dreading the date without the hope of looking forward x


----------



## zedzed (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi JJJmommy,

I'm very very sorry to hear about your MC   
Hope and   your news is positive

Last night I had a meltdown at about 12.35am (as you do), just had to know either way know what my result was going to be (even though I still have 5 days until OTD) 
But could t find my hpt grrr

I know this isn't easy time for you especially as the anniversary next month, our time will come we just need to have faith...be kind to ourself... If you need to cry then let it out, no doubt it's built up emotion (after all we are only human).

Sending you love and


----------

